# Young Lacie enclosure



## imported_Varanus (Mar 9, 2012)

Still a work in progress; at the rate he's(Jipp) growing, I may have to start another one before I'm finished this! I'll update when complete for those interested.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 9, 2012)

looking good, love the elevated area and the proherp heater


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks, Baz, I'm hoping to set the heat panel up as more of a warm overnight hide rather than to control general ambient; great units, way better than ceramics IMO!


----------



## mad_at_arms (Mar 9, 2012)

That looks great iV, 
What was your thinking with the raised area? Substrate?
What basking arrangement will you be using?


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 9, 2012)

Background's an older "Universal Rocks" unit (this particular example is no longer available, or so I'm told); Spot on MAA, 180mm substrate (cocopeat), basking will be one 50-75W halogen flood and a 100W mercury vapour (Solar glow?) unit directly onto the large rockshelf. Plenty of hides to come.


----------



## Jande (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks great. And I know what you mean about the likelihood of having to make another right after you've finished. I take forever to finish a project and by the time it's finished it's time to start over again lol.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Apr 21, 2012)

Finally finnished.... now he needs another one!


----------



## boxhead1990 (Apr 22, 2012)

i like that, wish i had room for a lacey looks like he likes his log haha


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Jason.s (May 12, 2012)

Mate that looks exelent i'd throw out my tv.


----------

